# 2nd quantum in a month, 83 1.6 turbo diesel sedan



## tinworm (Oct 2, 2011)

well, I was excited by my gas quantum, but I had made an offer on a 83 sedan with the turbo diesel and a 5-speed, and surprise the owner calls this weekend and wants to let go of it. Now I have two quantums suddenly. 

Car has a lot of potential, but has some potentially bad fixes, a few missing parts, and has been run on some maybe bad alt fuels. 

Also, a lot of trim is damaged pushing it with stuff, but it still looks ok, should be a fun project

some pics- 

Inside is pretty nice, a little dirty, but should be recoverable


----------



## tinworm (Oct 2, 2011)

got it started, car may be in pretty bad shape. drained and reprimed fuel system, replaced filter, charged up battery, and tried to start it up on fresh diesel fuel. 

it got going, but is blowing blue smoke pretty bad, and is missing consistently, also won't restart easily after being warm.

Going to do a compression test, then if thats good, consider sending out the injection pump and injectors to be rebuilt. Guy was running this on some terrible crap.

Im on the fence, not really sure I want to invest money in this car yet, but considering it.


----------



## tinworm (Oct 2, 2011)

if anyone is interested, id like to trade this car straight up for any MK2 parts vehicle with no or manageable rust. Im trying to replace my commuter MK2 jetta which is a death trap and need something that I can just put the engine into. Willing to deliver up to a certain point as well. 

Pm if anyone's interested


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

I've posted it up on my site, see if that helps


----------



## tinworm (Oct 2, 2011)

dasherinoz said:


> I've posted it up on my site, see if that helps


Thanks!

Ill also sell it for 500 bucks


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

Wow, I have an almost identical 83 TD Quantum sedan. I even have the blue interior. Let me know if you have any questions about getting it back together. I may be able to help.

-Chris


----------



## tinworm (Oct 2, 2011)

DubbinChris said:


> Wow, I have an almost identical 83 TD Quantum sedan. I even have the blue interior. Let me know if you have any questions about getting it back together. I may be able to help.
> 
> -Chris


I have it for sale, going to have no room in less than a month for this parts car. You should drive out here and take it from me.  Otherwise i might have to sell it to one of the innumerable idiots emailing me asking if they can try and get it started, then drive it back a couple hundred miles to some location without insurance or registration, and do I have plates they could borrow? 

I don't remember being that stupid when I was younger, but I probably was.


----------



## tinworm (Oct 2, 2011)

Car is Sold.

Ill forward this thread to the new owner, he might be interested in updating it


----------

